# tickers as signatures



## subaqua (10 Jan 2011)

Cyberknight has a ticker thing as his signature. i have created a signature, and tried to load it in but all it shows is the code. How do i do it?

please


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2011)

You need to wrap the code in BBCode.

PM me your ticker login details and I'll add it to your signature for you.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## billy1561 (10 Jan 2011)

Same request from me please?
Would it be possible to use it externally ie other forums?
Ta


----------



## Shaun (10 Jan 2011)

billy1561 said:


> Same request from me please?
> Would it be possible to use it externally ie other forums?
> Ta




You'll need to increase your post count a bit to enable signatures on your account Billy, but once you have PM me with your ticker login details and I'll sort it for you.

With regard to other forums, you'll have to check with them individually, but I'd expect some of them will allow it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2011)

Yes i had to get admin to get mine to work 

And i am glad you like my ticker !


----------



## billy1561 (11 Jan 2011)

Cheers Shaun.
Glad i found this site it's a veritable mountain of useful information and feelgood stories.

Billy



Admin said:


> You'll need to increase your post count a bit to enable signatures on your account Billy, but once you have PM me with your ticker login details and I'll sort it for you.
> 
> With regard to other forums, you'll have to check with them individually, but I'd expect some of them will allow it.
> 
> ...


----------



## subaqua (11 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> You need to wrap the code in BBCode.
> 
> PM me your ticker login details and I'll add it to your signature for you.
> 
> ...




Thanks, will send it tonight when i get home from work


----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jan 2011)

Admin said:


> You need to wrap the code in BBCode.
> 
> PM me your ticker login details and I'll add it to your signature for you.
> 
> ...



Would you do the honours for me too please? I admit defeat (it keeps saying the image is too big :S)

thanks


----------



## Shaun (24 Jan 2011)

MossCommuter said:


> Would you do the honours for me too please? I admit defeat (it keeps saying the image is too big :S)



Send me a PM with your ticker details and I'll sort it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

